# Speedometer gear



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 66 gto with a t-400 trany and 3.23 rear end gears and 245 x 60x14 tires.........speedo doesn't work for lack of correct gear...Any idea what gear ratio I need.......There are about 5 or so different colored gears available. I'm thinking the brown one is the one........39 tooth....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're kidding right??


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

not really.........Am I missing something.........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, how about "I'm going 45mph but my speedo says 55MPH" or something, give us more then what you have........


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry.....Maybe I didn't phrase my question correctly.........What info am I not giving you?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

OK......I don't have a speedo gear to do that.........so I guess I'll just have to guess at the gear ratio and buy one to see if it is correct..........then I'll have the info you need to help me.......thanks for your feedback.......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Speedometer Gear Computation


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

thank you......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Speedo Gear Selection


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, saved that for myself


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks GTO JUDGE ............I have a 39 tooth gear and will try it in the next few weeks or so...at any rate I will report back on this thread my findings and fixes.........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WELCOME :cheers


----------

